# Clarisonic ~ Worth It?



## wadedl (Aug 15, 2012)

I have the Mia and I love it. My friends noticed how smooth my skin looked after I first got it. I have had it 2 years now and love how I just plug it in once in a while to recharge it.


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for posting this! I've been thinking about cashing out my Birchbox points for one. I don't have enough to get it for free but I can take a sizable chunk out of the price.


----------



## Mary Joe (Aug 15, 2012)

Have you heard about ProSonic? It's similar to Clarisonic. I found a deal on groupon for it. The original price was $204 but is now $65.

[SIZE=medium](Deleted link per [/SIZE]*[SIZE=medium]TERMS OF SERVICE[/SIZE]*[SIZE=medium])[/SIZE]


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 15, 2012)

I have a Clarisonic Mia and bought mine at a very good price, due to discounts/credits through one of the beauty sub sites. I've been using it since May of this year and while I do like it, I don't think it's really refined my pores or addressed major issues. My face does feel "cleaner" and nice afterward, but I don't think I would have bought it if I were paying full price. I also purged quite a bit and had dry spots the first month. It does work, but I don't think the results are miraculous. A lot of the other ladies here on MuT raved about it and gave great reviews, so if you've got money to burn to a good deal, try it out.


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 15, 2012)

I got mine about a year ago. I use it on and off and it's done nothing for me as far as keeping my face cleaner, not that I can tell physically.  However, the reason I do like it is bc I noticed that it has allowed the products I put on afterwards at night to sink in better and work more efficiently too. I guess it's doing it's job then but I wasn't "WOWED" by it. I use the acne brush head and it's nice, not very strong or irritating.


----------



## diana16 (Aug 15, 2012)

I've been wanting to purchase this too,I have large pores and blackheads and I was thinking if this was good for me. I have read many reviews but I still don't know.


----------



## OiiO (Aug 15, 2012)

I've been using the knock-off from Olay and it works quite well, I'm not too sure if I would like to upgrade to Clarisonic because the one I have is doing alright  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Aug 15, 2012)

> I've been using the knock-off from Olay and it works quite well, I'm not too sure if I would like to upgrade to Clarisonic because the one I have is doing alright  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The Olay brush spins where the Clarisonic vibrates the bristles...not that it really matters. I bought my Mia from Craigslist for $60 without a brush head. I had an Olay brush, I thought I'd give myself a treat for my birthday. I use it once or twice a week. Do I notice a difference using one vs the other? Nope. I notice it feels clean when I use it but then I put on moisturizer and the feeling is gone. I notice that same clean feeling using the Olay one to. Do I notice a change in my skins texture? Nope. Diminished blemishes? Nope. Verdict - not worth $120 for false hype. I'd say it's worth about $30. The brush head costs $30ea and it is recommended to be replaced every 3 months. If you really want something...get the Olay brush for cheap, get some other things you've always wanted with.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Aug 15, 2012)

I used the Olay brush for about 6 months, and then bought a Clarisonic a few weeks ago. I don't think they're even really comparable, to be honest. They both cleanse and exfoliate, but the feeling during is totally different and the texture of my skin afterwards is as well.


----------



## EricaD (Aug 16, 2012)

I bought a Mia from Birchbox with points and an anniversary code for a discount, and I used it for the better part of three months. I feel that was a good period of time to really allow it to work and give it a fair shot. End result? I just returned it, right before the 90 day window for returns closed. I don't have acne or anything, my biggest skin issues are clogged pores and blackheads on my nose (I've had them for as long as I can remember, and still haven't found a successful way to get rid of them.) Also, I have some freckles, redness (especially around my nose) and all around uneven skintone, although I didn't really expect the Clarisonic to fix that stuff. I was mainly looking for exfoliation/help with blackheads/brighter skin. The Mia DID exfoliate well, but I could get that with a scrub or even a manual face brush. Blackhead/blemish diminished? Absolutely not. No effect at ALL. I didn't have any purging, though, so that was nice. Overall, I couldn't justify keeping it for the money/BB points I spent on it. I was worried that I would regret sending it back a little, but the first time I showered after returning it I went back to using a face scrub, and I actually think my skin felt BETTER after that than with the Clarisonic! Go figure. I have to say, I really wanted to love my Mia. It was nice to have the 'in', fancy skincare thing that everyone was raving about. I'm sad it didn't work for me.


----------



## hippiemama76 (Aug 16, 2012)

I absolutely love my Clarisonic.  I had the originial for 2 years, and when it stopped working, I contacted customer service and they sent me a new one!  I was really impressed, and it seems like a really good investment to make.  I love how smooth it makes my skin feel, and I do feel like the creams and serums I apply after using it absorb better.  I haven't used any other brand, so I can't compare, but I do know that if something happened to mine, I wouldn't think twice about replacing it.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 16, 2012)

Just a side note. I do still exfoliate in addition to using the clarisonic. It does not take the place of exfolition completely.


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just a side note. I do still exfoliate in addition to using the clarisonic. It does not take the place of exfolition completely.


 I do the same thing. The Clarisonic is not advertised to exfoliate the skin as it's intended purpose but I still feel it does.

Here are the claims:

- Removes makeup six times better than traditional methods.

- Clears pores and reduces the appearance of pore size.

- Cleanses so thoroughly that skincare products absorb better.

- Creates noticeably healthier looking skin.

I can definitely say that my skin does look healthier. I also think my pores are clearer but I don't see a difference in my pore size. What I feel this product solely does for me is clean my face well enough removing any residue left over from the day (moisturizers, makeup, some dead skin cells) so that the products I apply at night can fully penetrate my skin and work more effectively. In conjunction with my nightly routine, I think it works well and does the job overall but I don't believe it's a miracle worker on its own.  I only use it at night too. I don't want my makeup sinking in much more during the day either. Maybe I'm being irrational about it but I've had no problem using it only at night.

As I mentioned earlier, I can't say that it removes my makeup better but it must as my products do work much more effectively when I use the Mia prior to applying. I got my brush around the exact month the Olay "dupe" was released but purchased the Mia just because of the excellant feedback and my 20% off. Yes I would buy it all over again because my skin went from this:









To looking like this:





In the first picture, it's more low res taking with a camera phone of 5MP and wearing Revlon Colorstay Foundation, a very heavy duty coverage, that stuff is like paint.  You can see some heavy breakouts, dry patches, redness, and tons of blemishes.  Yikes, I'm glad I didn't take a higher res quality pic then. In the second picture, about less than a month ago, I used a 12MP camera and was using MUFE HD foundation. Yes, this foundation is meant to look amazing on camera but imo it is hardly a full coverage foundation. I have much less breakouts and my blemishes are finally beginning to fade.  I started using Peter Thomas Roth Acne products and in 3 months it's made a major difference. I also use the Algenist Reconstructing serum.

It makes me cringe seeing the old photos but darn it I have results and I've gained the confidence to sometimes run errands without makeup....sometimes lol. The point is these products have worked effectively in conjunction to the Mia and I can tell the difference when I use it and don't.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 21, 2012)

Wow, Adreinne, that is quite a difference. Your skin looks so great now! Since I have sensitive skin I have basically ignored these because everything irritates it. Do any of you who are using this with positive results have sensitive skin?


----------



## divadoll (Aug 21, 2012)

I have sensitive skin and it doesn't bother me as long as I don't over-use it.  The unit only stays on for 20 seconds and shuts down on its own.  If I turn it on a second time, it starts to hurt a little.  I'm using the one with the black band which I think is delicate or gently.  If you have sensitive skin, don't buy a brush head that is for exfoliating or anything rougher than delicate.  It'll take skin off and damage your skin's protective layers.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have sensitive skin and it doesn't bother me as long as I don't over-use it.  The unit only stays on for 20 seconds and shuts down on its own.  If I turn it on a second time, it starts to hurt a little.  I'm using the one with the black band which I think is delicate or gently.  If you have sensitive skin, don't buy a brush head that is for exfoliating or anything rougher than delicate.  It'll take skin off and damage your skin's protective layers.


Good info, thanks divadoll  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Aug 21, 2012)

If you really want one, I'd look on Craigslist or ebay for one.  I got a used one, $60 without the brush head.  I don't think I'd pay full price for it tho.  I was just as happy with the Olay one but I was curious because everyone here was saying how great it was.  If I had a chance to try it without buying it, I would have saved the $60 for something else.


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 21, 2012)

I just bought a mia, and used it for the first time last night. I also have the olay one...and I honestly think they are two VERY different products. My face felt so soft and smooth after the first use...I was impressed. obviously only time will tell if it actually does anything worth 100 dollars, but as of right now, I'm happy with my purchase.


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 21, 2012)

Don't pay full price regardless if you get a new or used one.  Skinstore.com always has 20% off their entire site and they ship really fast.  You can always find them cheaper than $120.


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 21, 2012)

I was using the original brush initially which I believe is the one meant for sensitive skin but I switched to the one meant for acne. It's even more gentle and didn't dry my skin out like the original one did.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 21, 2012)

LOL. No.  I would give it to my son.  He has acne.



> Originally Posted by *dixiegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Want to sell it?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Aug 22, 2012)

LOL! I would have tried too if it wasn't my post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Try craigslist or ebay.  I saw a used one go for $75 with shipping.  It's $145+tax here to get it a Sephora in Canada.



> Originally Posted by *dixiegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can't blame a girl for trying can ya??


----------



## bluebird26 (Aug 22, 2012)

I love my Clarisonic too. I can really tell it cleans and gets rid of my makeup. My skin looks healthier too. I'm sorry I haven't used other brushes. Don't expect miracles but you won't be dissapointed  by it either (sorry it's expensive :-(  )

After complaining that my sensitive brush wasn't enough (I got numb lol) I got the one for acne. I rather use the sensitive brush everyday and switch to the acne brush once a week.

I never thought I had sensitive skin but I think I do!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 22, 2012)

I really love mine. I can get away without wearing anything on my face (still do my eyes) a lot of days, because my skin is just clean and nice! I didn't bring it with me on my trip to Alaska, and I definitely felt/saw the different after not using it for two weeks.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dixiegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Alright ladies I think you talked me into it.  I am going to have to on on ebay or Craigslist for it though and search there.  Thank you for all the advice and opinions.  I don't have a lot of acne or anything, I just want the ahhhh feeling for my face and if it makes my face feel cleaner, it will be worth it.


I don't have a lot of acne either, but I like what it does for my complexion.


----------



## diana16 (Aug 22, 2012)

I think I might consider this too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> going to save up some bb points to purchase!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dixiegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Exactly I just want my face to feel fresh, soft and tone if that makes sense,


and that's totally what it does for me! But if I put it on the tip of my nose, it makes me sneeze!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dixiegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok it is offical I found the fuschia one on Craigslist new in the box and bought it!  I am really excited about it and thank you ladies for the comments.


Yay! enjoy!!


----------



## Fi303 (Sep 18, 2013)

My Clarisonic Mia has just died after 18 months.  Warranty was for 12 months. For the cost, I expected to use it for a lot longer.  Another one of those products designed to fail, I suppose.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 9, 2013)

I am waiting for mine to die but they are very durable. It has fallen from the top of the shower door to the tile floor or bathtub various times over the past two years


----------



## GoDawgs (Oct 13, 2013)

I used a Buf Puf before getting the Clarisonic and think the Buf Puf did just as good of a job.  I've been using the Clarisonic for two years now, but sometimes will end up using a Buf Puf again when I really need a replacement head and put off buying it.  The only benefit to the Clarisonic, IMO, is that it is quicker.


----------



## kgus22 (Oct 14, 2013)

Used mine for a while, loved the way it made my skin feel. Then I noticed that it made my pores and oil glands appear larger, and it made me break out in a lot of cystic acne. So I had to stop using it.


----------



## nikkimouse (Oct 14, 2013)

I like mine well enough I think I was hoping for more for some thing $150   it seems to give me cystic acne on my chin  but i'm not sure if it is the sole cause of it... idk...


----------



## Meeesha (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fi303* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Clarisonic Mia has just died after 18 months.  Warranty was for 12 months. For the cost, I expected to use it for a lot longer.  Another one of those products designed to fail, I suppose.
I had the same problem...or so I thought.  I bought a brand new Mia and it turned out it was just a faulty power cord and my old one was perfectly fine.

Oh well - my boyfriend was stoked to get his own Clarisonic


----------



## fixmydryskin (May 29, 2014)

Clarisonic is worth it in general. Sonic cleansing is 2x as effective at cleansing the face as using hands alone. If you were makeup, it's a whopping 6X more effective for removing makeup.

However, a huge change is coming in the industry as the YouTube famous Michael Todd True Organics has just released the 1st antimicrobial sonic brush. I got mine a few weeks ago and I have to say that it is amazing. 

Red Book is already calling it the most innovative skincare product of 2014. Must see this video about it


----------



## Angelalh (May 29, 2014)

my clarisonic plus broke in 2 months yes they have a 2 yr warranty and are sending a replacement but ive been without it for over 2 weeks

and i do miss it!!!

after it broke it seemed as though i started getting more blemishes

i dont really use the body as much though so i dont think getting the plus is necesscary it takes too long to clean my body with it

id proabably like it better if i had a bathtub but i only have a shower so by the time im done using it on my entire body ive spent an extra 10 minutes in the shower and my waters ice cold!


----------



## Dalila (Jun 10, 2014)

It has made no difference in my skin. I use it once n a blue moon when I want extra exfoliation.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 10, 2014)

I didn't like it . I got  if from qvc.  It was way to rough on my skin .  Made my skin raw


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 19, 2014)

Ugh every time I read these Clarisonic discussions I flip flop on whether or not I want one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have $120 in Birchbox points and a 20% off code, so I could get the Mia 2 for nothing. But I'm really worried about using it and having it not doing anything or worse-have it break me out horribly.

I have persistent acne- not really bad but in certain spots on my face. NOTHING seems to work for me to clear up my clogged pores or blackheads. I feel like the only thing I haven't tried is the Clarisonic.

The money is a LOT for me, and I feel weary of using that many Birchbox points on one thing when I could use them on lots of other items. I've seen a lot of negative things on here, but so many positive things other places too. Arg I wish I knew what to do! LOL


----------



## SaraP (Jun 19, 2014)

@@MissJexie I looooove my clarisonic, my face is much cleaner and I feel like it's 100% worth it. If mine broke today, I'd cry, then run out and get another one. BUT I didn't find it cleared my clogged pores, I needed a liquid exfoliatior for that. 

Also I purchased one for my mom, but the 3 months with the same brush head grossed her out and she returned it to Sephora no problem. I would purchase from a place you can return if you are really on the fence.


----------



## Shalott (Jun 19, 2014)

I agree with @@SaraP that if you are on the fence about buying, get one from Sephora, or somewhere else with a good return policy. I tried a Clarisonic out for a couple of months and it made absolutely no difference in my skin - didn't make it worse, didn't make it better. So I returned it.

For me, personally, it's not worth the price. But since not everyone shares that opinion, the best thing would be to try it out for yourself!


----------



## Shalott (Jun 19, 2014)

I agree with @@SaraP that if you are on the fence about buying, get one from Sephora, or somewhere else with a good return policy. I tried a Clarisonic out for a couple of months and it made absolutely no difference in my skin - didn't make it worse, didn't make it better. So I returned it.

For me, personally, it's not worth the price. But since not everyone shares that opinion, the best thing would be to try it out for yourself!


----------



## veritazy (Jun 20, 2014)

Obviously it wasnt a spiritual encounter or a miracle with my clarisonic, but I found it gentler than most scrubs. Plus, I didnt have to buy 740921701x exfoliators for the next couple of months. Definitely not wallet friendly but the sonar system impressed me. @@Shalott is right, probably a trial period would be the best option.


----------



## Deareux (Jun 20, 2014)

I just bought one yesterday. So far I absolutely love it. After using it with my normal cleansers, my skin actually felt a whole lot smoother than when I had cleansed by hand. I also feel like my face was a bit less oily as the day progressed.. However, I do think I'll have to use it for at least a month to really see if there are any long term improvements, but thus far I am happy with it.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jun 22, 2014)

I just remember back in the 70s there was a product called the Skin Machine, it wrecked most people's skin. I have extremely sensitive, reactive skin and do not trust such devices.


----------



## ohsailor (Jul 26, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> I just remember back in the 70s there was a product called the Skin Machine, it wrecked most people's skin. I have extremely sensitive, reactive skin and do not trust such devices.


My mom tells me horror stories about this device haha!! (It's the second commercial):


----------



## wadedl (Jul 27, 2014)

I actually stopped using it for a whole month. I love it but I wanted to see if it really made a difference. I hear so many negative reviews that I was beginning to question it. I used it for the first time in a month last night and nothing makes my skin this smooth. I remember why I like it some much. I had been exfoliating every other day and I still noticed more from this one use. Not using it for a month makes me really appreciate it.


----------



## jolive213 (Aug 15, 2014)

@@Adrienne really great effect...


----------



## Babyboomer1104 (Aug 15, 2014)

I have never used one. I do use a facial scrub from Marli Skin Care 2x a week. I have no problems at all-especially with irritation. I have REALLY sensitive skin. I may look into it.


----------



## Amyiscool (Aug 15, 2014)

My skin is very dry and it did nothing for me


----------



## mellee (Aug 16, 2014)

Has anyone tried the generic brushes for their Clarisonic?  They have them on Amazon.  (Search "clarisonic brush head" and a bunch come up.)  They seem to get good reviews.  Wonder how different they are from the brand-name ones?


----------



## gingerneko (Aug 17, 2014)

Just ordered my Clarisonic. Will report back with results!


----------



## Kimberley-Marie Sklinar (Aug 17, 2014)

Has anyone tried the Magnitone at all? Incidentally I've been looking into Clarisonic all weekend butthey're out of my budget, so Olay and Magnitone popped up on some beauty blogs I was finding myself on.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 17, 2014)

So I've been wavering for years now on whether or not to buy a Clarisonic. I felt like they were ridiculously overpriced face brushes for a long time and felt like I wouldn't need one.

This past Christmas, I asked my fiance to get me one of the Olay brushes that spin rather than pulse like the Clarisonic. I used it for a couple of months and it did an OK job, but not enough to make me continue to buy the brush heads. 

I then spent a long time reading reviews on the Clarisonic, and I found myself being pulled in both directions by the equally good and bad reviews. I simply decided that since I have a very in-depth skincare routine, I wouldn't need one.

So after years of going back and forth, I somehow ended up with a LOT of Birchbox points, along with a 20% off code. I hesitantly decided to take the plunge and bought a Mia 2. I got it for absolutely nothing, so I knew that if I didn't like it, I could just sell it on ebay, or give it to someone. 

I got it at the beginning of July, and I use it every other day in the shower. I can safely say it was the greatest thing I ever did for my skin. I'm sure that not everyone will have the same results, but I didn't have a "breakout period" that people always talk about, nor did I have any horrible reactions to it. I have sensitive, combination skin, so I was fearful that the Clarisonic would just make my acne worse. I've been told by lots of skincare pros not to use it on acneic skin as it just makes your breakout worse. However that was not the case with mine.

I started using the brush that it comes with, and bought some of the acne brushes which are more gentle. My skin has never been more soft, glowy, or even-toned. My skincare products really do absorb into my skin better when I use the Clarisonic. I have spent most of my life with a constant breakout on my skin. Never in my 29 years did I have a single day where I was acne-free. Since using the Clarisonic, I only have a very occasional breakout, and it's usually very, very small. I get compliments on my skin all the time now.

I will say that I do believe that some people might have negative experiences, but I have had nothing but positive ones since getting my Clarisonic. A great way for me to buy the brush heads is to continue using my Birchbox points, as they sell 2 packs in their shop. By the time I need more brush heads, I usually have enough points to pay for them without issue. 

If you're on the fence, go to Sephora or a similar store and get one. Make sure they allow returns on them, and then take it home and try it out for yourself. I really think many people will be surprised at how wonderful their skin can be when using the Clarisonic! (sorry about the rambling raving, but I just had to share my experience! haha)


----------



## wurly (Aug 17, 2014)

I love my Clarisonic. I should say Clarisonics. I discovered Clarisonic through Sonicare as it's a related company and technology, but more about that later. I have very sensitive red skin. I have hormonal acne and huge pores. Also, lots of sunspots. I bought the Classic, and use it every night. I didn't go through a break out period, or any other negative issues. My skin is so much softer, and the skin care products I use seem to work better. I love it so much I bought a Mia to use for travel because the charger is more portable. I love both. I know the rechargeable battery will die, and I'll have to replace the unit. I can't live without it, please forgive the hyperbole.

About the Sonicare, it does such a good job with tartar and plaque that my dentist usually doesn't give me a cleaning during my 6-month check ups because he says I don't need them I don't have anything to clean off. !!!!!!

To be fair, my Sonicare battery died and my friend gifted me an Oral-B Braun toothbrush, and I have had similar success with my dental check ups.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 20, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> So I've been wavering for years now on whether or not to buy a Clarisonic. I felt like they were ridiculously overpriced face brushes for a long time and felt like I wouldn't need one.
> 
> This past Christmas, I asked my fiance to get me one of the Olay brushes that spin rather than pulse like the Clarisonic. I used it for a couple of months and it did an OK job, but not enough to make me continue to buy the brush heads.
> 
> ...


This is exactly how I feel about mine. I am noticing it also helps my acne marks fade faster and I also notice less pimples since I have been using it. I currently use it a few times a week but want to start using it everyday or every other day. I was hesitant to get it at first because of my sensitive skin but it didnt make me break out or cause redness.


----------



## gingerneko (Aug 22, 2014)

Deareux said:


> I just bought one yesterday. So far I absolutely love it. After using it with my normal cleansers, my skin actually felt a whole lot smoother than when I had cleansed by hand. I also feel like my face was a bit less oily as the day progressed.. However, I do think I'll have to use it for at least a month to really see if there are any long term improvements, but thus far I am happy with it.


Same! I just got mine and I used it for the first time today... and OH MAH GAWD. My skin feels so smooth and soft. Same cleanser, same everything else... can't wait to see how it changes my skin over time. My husband is coveting it, too! I think I know what he's getting for Xmas. &gt;.&gt; Time to save up BB points.

Has anyone else noticed that it feels weird as hell on the nose? I mean, the inside of my nose tickled like crazy when I had the brush on the outside of it. (I don't stick my Clarisonic up my nose, despite how that sounded.)


----------



## Laura Etchison (Sep 3, 2014)

I think the nose tickle went away after a week or so.

I have had the Plus for almost three years and love it. I hated using washcloths/cleansing cloths in the shower and needed a little more oomph than just washing by hand.

I have large easy to clog pores and this makes things so much better. In the summer I use the Murad blue tube cleanser (either anti-acne or anti-acne/anti-aging), and in the winter I stick with Bliss foaming face wash.


----------



## jmp-enterprises2014 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi there!

I've been using the Clarisonic since the day it came out. I have the Clarisonic Plus for face &amp; body, although I rarely use it for the body. I feel that it is well worth the price &amp; will never ever go a day without it. It does make a huge difference in your skin's appearance &amp; most definitely the pore size.

My pores used to be rather large &amp; noticeable. I just assumed it was hereditary because my mother has large pores as well. When we apply skin care &amp; make products, it all gets trapped in out pores. Manual cleansing, no matter what cleanser you use, can not remove all of the years of build up that gets trapped in our pores. The clarisonic moves something to the effect of 300 times per second, getting deep in pores and effectively removing all of the years of build up. It is six times more effective than manual cleansing. You will notice a difference after your first use. After continued use, you will notice your pores start to shrink. I would say after a few months of use, my pores were non-existent. They shrunk back to their original size &amp; I now have the skin I did as a child. 

The Clarisonic is very different than the other competitor's versions. First, the Clarisonic is incredibly gently on skin. It does not revolve/rotate so it does not tug on skin causing wrinkles. The Clarisoc has patented technology which means no one else can come close to its technology.

If price is holding you back, you can start off with the Mia (the travel size version) which is essentially the same as the Clarisonic Plus except for a few timing options &amp; you can't use the Mia with the body brush (as stated before, I rarely use it on my body).

If you have acne prone skin, I've heard that some people may have flare ups in the beginning. My advice is to hang in there &amp; keep using it. Just like after you get a facial or apply a mask, you may initially have a flare up because all of the bacteria &amp; gunk is being released from the skin. Keep using it &amp; your skin will clear up.

The Clarisoc also gently exfoliates the dead skin cells every time you use it. It is safe for daily use twice a day. By exfoliating the skin, &amp; cleansing all the gunk in your pores, skin care products are able to actually absorb/penetrate into the skin rather than sitting on top of a layer of dead skin. You will notice a difference in your skin care products effectiveness, in my opinion &amp; though my experience. 

Another thing to consider is using a gentle cleanser that doesn't strip the skin. The more you strip the skin of oil by using harsh cleansers, the more oil your skin will produce. I am currently using Philosophy's Purity Made Simple and switch off between Bare Minerals Daily Cleanser. Both cleansers are safe for the removal of eye makeup. You can even open your eyes during cleansing without irritation. When money was tight, I used to use Oil of Olay's Foaming Face Wash (sometimes I would even purchase the Walgreens, CVS, or Walmart versions) for sensitive skin. Just make sure it is the cleanser that also removes eye makeup. 

Though Clarisonic doesn't recommend using the unit on the eye area, everyone I know who uses it, including myself, cleanses their eye's with the Clarisonic. Your eyelashes don't fall out, nor does it irritate my eyes.

I purchased 2 Clarisonics. One for myself &amp; one for my son. I purchased the 1st unit at Ulta. The second at QVC. QVC has easy pay options in which if you pay with a credit card, you can break up the payments. The unit will be delivered to you immediately, &amp; you then continue to make monthly payments without interest. QVC also includes a bunch of accessories &amp; additional products &amp; the price is actually cheaper than Ulta.

Please feel invited to PM me if you have any questions. 

Thanks for your time &amp; attention. Good Luck 

Janice


----------



## jmp-enterprises2014 (Sep 5, 2014)

Mary Joe said:


> Have you heard about ProSonic? It's similar to Clarisonic. I found a deal on groupon for it. The original price was $204 but is now $65.
> 
> [SIZE=medium](Deleted link per [/SIZE]*[SIZE=medium]TERMS OF SERVICE[/SIZE]*[SIZE=medium])[/SIZE]


Hi there!

I have heard of the ProSonic. I believe they sell it at HSN. I own the Clarisonnic Plus &amp; have researched both products. The ProSonic is very different than the Clarisonic. The Clarisonic has patented sonic technology, which means no one else can come close to their technology. The Clarisonic vibrates with it's sonic waves something to the effect of 300 times per second and also cleans skin 6 times better than manual cleansing alone. The Clarisonic is incredibly gentle on the skin. It does not rotate or pull on the skin so it will not cause wrinkles.  I can't say the same for the ProSonic. If you have the funds, please give the Clarisonic a try. Whether purchased at Ulta, Sephora, or QVC, you have a 30 day return policy even though you used the product. In addition, if you purchase it at QVC, the kit comes with many more products &amp; accessories &amp; is at a cheaper price than Ulta or Sephora. Plus, at QVC, they have easy pay in which you can split up the payments usually anywhere from 3 to 6 months (depending on the day you purchase it &amp; whether or not it has recently been on the air). You receive the Clarisonic immediately if paying by credit or debit card &amp; then you continue to make the remaining payments each month. I hope you are seeing results with the ProSonic. However in my opinion, the results with the Clarisonic will be much better.

Thanks for your time &amp; attention.


----------



## jolive213 (Sep 6, 2014)

Amyiscool said:


> My skin is very dry and it did nothing for me


Drink plenty of water and use moisturiser daily...

Exact quantity of water is 2.2 liters/day women and 3 liters/day for men.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Sep 13, 2014)

I just got the Clarisonic and I really like it, but I have a question. My esthetician says the most important thing is keeping the brush head clean, so you don't actually push bacteria into

The skin (yikes!) So I'm wondering what you all find to be the best ways to keep the brush heads clean, and/or how do you clean them best?

Thanks!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 13, 2014)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I just got the Clarisonic and I really like it, but I have a question. My esthetician says the most important thing is keeping the brush head clean, so you don't actually push bacteria into
> 
> The skin (yikes!) So I'm wondering what you all find to be the best ways to keep the brush heads clean, and/or how do you clean them best?
> 
> Thanks!


I just make sure to rinse it out after each use and so far so good.


----------

